

One man makes Linux drivers for 235 USB webcams - jonovos

URL: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1047633/one-writes-linux-drivers-235-usb-webcams<p>The article directs you to a download page... URL:
http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html<p>Interesting.
======
xuki
Clickable:

[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1047633/one-
writes-...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1047633/one-writes-linux-
drivers-235-usb-webcams)

